# Modern Arnis Low Spins----



## monkey (Jun 11, 2006)

To some that are tall.Note there are many trees in the philippines.I only tell as tought  to me.Learn from it or not.The low spins not only kept you from hitting your head on a branch.They also provided lower cut to the legs & easy blade recovery to shield from the high hits.1 of the many drills we did.In a crouching posture-we practiced the roof block-umbrella-sheild-& the cutting that can be done from them if no need for blocking is required.Starting slow the speed of the high hits to the umberlla.This would be the same for the others till it was liked from hit to block & counter & everntualy you cound disarm.For (referance only)to see this go to the old set 1-6 Modern Arnis & see it being told of in history & useage.


----------

